# I make my own ...



## *Andi

I know we all have some great 'cleanser' recipes ... Want to share yours ??

Lemon All-purpose Scouring Powder

1 c baking soda
1 c salt
1 c borax
20 drops essential oil of lemon

Mix well - fill a shaker with mixture. (makes 24 oz.)

To use - sprinkle on counters, sinks or tub... then wipe with damp sponge. Rince well.

Tea Tree Oil Disinfectant

1 c white vinegar
1 c water
30 drops tea tree oil

Fill the ingredients in a refillable 16 oz. trigger spray bottle ... Shake well and spray counters and faucets and wipe down.


----------



## gypsysue

andi, this is a great idea for a thread! I wish I had some recipes to share. I don't, but I'm looking forward to learning a lot of them!

I use baking soda or vinegar for most cleaning. I make "tea' out of rose blossoms or rosehips and add it to my laundry water after I put in the baking soda (no soaps or detergents) so the laundry will have some scent to it. I guess that's "sort of" a recipe!


----------



## ZoomZoom

I make my own air freshener which is similar to Fabreeze.

Here's the general mix although I make it in larger batches.


1/4 cup fabric softener
2 cups water
2 tbsp baking soda
Mix up and spritz.


----------



## The_Blob

bczoom said:


> I make my own air freshener which is similar to Fabreeze.
> 
> Here's the general mix although I make it in larger batches.
> 
> 
> 1/4 cup fabric softener
> 2 cups water
> 2 tbsp baking soda
> Mix up and spritz.


any specific fabric softener?


----------



## ZoomZoom

As far as I know, it's whatever you like the scent of. I think we use Downy.

A couple other things just popped in my mind. Some people I know cut the fabric softener volume down a bit (in 1/2?) and found it to be plenty. Not sure if they were using regular strength or a concentrate. You can adjust the mixture to your liking. 

You can also spray some on a washcloth and use it as a dryer sheet.


----------



## *Andi

Window Cleaner

1 c white vinegar
1 c water

Fill a refillable spray bottle ... shake well ... label
Spray and wipe clean with a lint-free cloth or balled up sheet of newspaper.

Peppermint Air Freshener

1 c white vinegar
25 drops essential oil of peppermint
1/2 c water

fill a fine mist spray bottle.
Shake well & spray as necessary.
(peppermint or any essential oil you may prefer.)


----------



## *Andi

gypsysue said:


> I use baking soda or vinegar for most cleaning. I make "tea' out of rose blossoms or rosehips and add it to my laundry water after I put in the baking soda (no soaps or detergents) so the laundry will have some scent to it. I guess that's "sort of" a recipe!


I would call it a recipe.  I like "oils" as you can tell. lol


----------



## *Andi

Toilet Cleaner
Pour about 1/2 cup of baking soda in the toilet. Add 1 cup vinegar. Stir it up with scrub brush and let it sit and fizz, then scrub and flush. For heavy stains, use ammonia instead of vinegar.


----------



## gypsysue

*Andi said:


> Toilet Cleaner
> Pour about 1/2 cup of baking soda in the toilet. Add 1 cup vinegar. Stir it up with scrub brush and let it sit and fizz, then scrub and flush. For heavy stains, use ammonia instead of vinegar.


Gee...isn't that how you make a volcano/"lava", like we did in school?


----------



## *Andi

Could be :lolsmash:

But look at it this way ... the bathroom will be clean.


----------



## UncleJoe

WHY do you folks keep giving me more projects to work on. Don't I have enough to do already?


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> WHY do you folks keep giving me more projects to work on. Don't I have enough to do already?


Come on, Uncle Joe ... you know you love it! lol


----------



## *Andi

Rub a slice of lemon across a chopping block to disinfect the surface. For tougher stains, squeeze some of the lemon juice onto the spot and let sit for 10 minutes, then wipe.


----------



## Clarice

Thanks Andi, I needed that tip. Love to clean with "homemade" cleaners but did not have one for the toilet.


----------



## *Andi

Clarice said:


> Thanks Andi, I needed that tip. Love to clean with "homemade" cleaners but did not have one for the toilet.


Your welcome.


----------



## *Andi

Remove Carpet Odors

Place baking soda in a flour sifter sprinkle liberally over carpet, allow to set for 15 to 30 minutes to absorb odors. Vacuum as usual.

*Adding a few drops of essential oils to the baking soda with leave carpet with a light fragrance.


----------



## catsraven

CREAMY SOFT SCRUBBER
Simply pour about 1/2 cup of baking soda into a bowl, and add enough 
liquid detergent to make a texture like frosting. Scoop the mixture 
onto a sponge, and wash the surface. This is the perfect recipe for 
cleaning the bathtub because it rinses easily and doesn't leave grit. 

ALL-PURPOSE SPRAY CLEANER
1/2 teaspoon washing soda
A dab of liquid soap
2 cups hot tap water

Combine the ingredients in a spray bottle and shake until the washing 
soda has dissolved. Apply and wipe off with a sponge or rag.


----------



## JayJay

*Homemade fabric softener*

1 cup water...1/2 cup baking soda...1/2 cup white vinegar...mix over sink...and yes, mine did make a volcano..LOL
add 1/4 cup to rinse cycle, after shaking...

I have much electricity/get shocked a lot:scratch... and didn't think this would work for me..it did..no shock when I touch metal...


----------



## Sonnyjim

*Homemade air freshener*

As some of you know about a month and a half ago I ordered some vanilla beans online and made some vanilla extract and vanilla sugar. As I was looking for things to do with it I came across this recipe:

1 cup water
1 cup vinegar(homemade anymore)
1 TBLS of Vanilla Extract
1 TSP cloves

Bring all the ingredients to a boil and then simmer for 2 minutes over medium heat. Strain the cloves and pour it into a spray bottle.


----------



## Derek

I also find my self with out much to add other than a Pat on the Back for all the GREAT ideas!


----------



## CulexPipiens

Anyone have some more basic recipes than these? 

What I am getting at is that, for now, these are fine, but if you can't pop down to the store anymore, vinegar, essential oils, fabric softener, vanilla beans, baking soda, dish soap, heck even lemons for most of us just won't be available to simply buy as "raw" ingredients in these recipies. 

As another example (based on reading I've done), making your own soap requires lard or oil and lye. Unless you have a press, you won't be getting oil anymore so hunting can still yield lard. Lye, if you can't buy it, can be made from ash from a fire. So you could still make soap if you wanted to.

Vinegar won't be in the jugs anymore so you're going to have to make your own which can come from apples or wine (which comes from grapes), etc. 

Don't get me wrong, I think these home recipes are great for now, but in the future they may fall short as the supplies and raw ingredients run out.


----------



## Lonewufcry

Good thread I have been using "homemade" cleaning recipes for a while now. And yes the volcano in the toilet is fun for the kids to watch too.


----------



## *Andi

CulexPipiens said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think these home recipes are great for now, but in the future they may fall short as the supplies and raw ingredients run out.


But is that not the reason most of us are here on this forum ...

We put back (buy extra) ... so we will have some when short falls come.

We learn ... so when the raw ingredients run out, then maybe we can make our own or know what we can use in its place.


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> But is that not the reason most of us are here on this forum ...
> 
> We put back (buy extra) ... so we will have some when short falls come.
> 
> We learn ... so when the raw ingredients run out, then maybe we can make our own or know what we can use in its place.


I agree. I think having a self-reliant personality means sometimes a person does/makes things for himself/herself because they simply prefer to, and not necessarily because they have to.

Also, being prepared isn't only for the most drastic meltdown scenario, but rather for a variety of scenarios between here and there.


----------



## Jason

I agree with Goshengirl, for what it's worth. Seems to me to be much more likely for the power to fail for a couple days or a week from a big storm than for society to just stop dead in its tracks, but this isn't the thread for that.

Anyway, I just reread this whole thread and will be trying to make some of the air fresheners here soon...with 2 cats, a dog, a toddler, and, let's face it, me, in the house, we could usually use a nice air freshener.


----------



## *Andi

Jason said:


> I agree with Goshengirl, for what it's worth. Seems to me to be much more likely for the power to fail for a couple days or a week from a big storm than for society to just stop dead in its tracks, but this isn't the thread for that.
> 
> Anyway, I just reread this whole thread and will be trying to make some of the air fresheners here soon...with 2 cats, a dog, a toddler, and, let's face it, me, in the house, we could usually use a nice air freshener.


OH Jason ... thanks for smile and the lol! :thankyou:


----------



## Jason

Always happy to oblige.


----------



## UncleJoe

Jason said:


> ...with 2 cats, a dog, a toddler,


How about 7 dogs, 2 cats and a 23yo who thinks he's a toddler. 

Not to mention the occasional goat that comes in through the dog door.


----------



## *Andi

What is life with out a goat/lamb (or a calf ) being in the house. Love the picture Uncle Joe! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Derek

Love the goat pic, We had a pygmy goat for a while, I miss her, lol. 
I found a few more mixtures that could be wrestled up in Apocalypse seniaro.

1/2 cup of lemon juice and 2 cups of water makes a pleasant-smelling glass cleaner 

Im sure lemon juice in general would make for a good all purpose cleaner?


----------



## gypsysue

CulexPipiens said:


> Anyone have some more basic recipes than these?
> 
> What I am getting at is that, for now, these are fine, but if you can't pop down to the store anymore, vinegar, essential oils, fabric softener, vanilla beans, baking soda, dish soap, heck even lemons for most of us just won't be available to simply buy as "raw" ingredients in these recipies.
> 
> As another example (based on reading I've done), making your own soap requires lard or oil and lye. Unless you have a press, you won't be getting oil anymore so hunting can still yield lard. Lye, if you can't buy it, can be made from ash from a fire. So you could still make soap if you wanted to.
> 
> Vinegar won't be in the jugs anymore so you're going to have to make your own which can come from apples or wine (which comes from grapes), etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think these home recipes are great for now, but in the future they may fall short as the supplies and raw ingredients run out.


I like how you think, although like others said, we can store what we think we might need at least for a short time.

But in light of being a financially-challenged person, I try to find ways around buying anything, so my first question is always "can I do this without buying anything?"

Depending where people live, there are things you can "harvest" for cleaners. In the southwest, there is yucca. You don't have to kill the plant and harvest the root, which if course is one way to make soap. You can do scrapings of the stalks (leaves) and make soap from those.

In the north/northwest, there is the soapwort plant.

I don't know what's back east that can be used. But I do know that if all else fails, there's always sunshine or boiling water. If you can soak it, put it in boiling water. If you can't soak it, but can move it, set it in the sun to sterilize for a few days. If you're cleaning your house, you could probably do a pretty good job with just water if you had to. It would be better than throwing your hands up and saying "I can't".

There are many plants, both wild and domestic which have anti-bacterial or similar properties, and those could be used like a "tea" in boiling water, let cool, and start scrubbing. It would be wise to know what plants are around where you live and what they can be used for. It's a no-brainer to not over-harvest anything, or to kill plants for their roots unless you have to.

As careful as the indians were, one of the reasons a lot of them were nomadic is because often the resources in one given area were limited. We can domesticate plants when possible, to avoid that.


----------



## carolexan

I remember my mama taking her cast iron outside and scrubbing it with sand or dirt for tough or stuck on foods. She would bring it back in and wash it with hot water and lye soap.

I enjoy making my own soaps, detergents, body lotions etc. Thanks for the thread!:wave:


----------



## *Andi

Just remember soapwort is poisonous, especially to grazing animals ... and something about not planting near water ways or ponds. :scratch can't remember that part, I will have to check my books.

carolexan - want to share ...


----------



## JayJay

Well, folks, I'm not a scavenger so Borax and washing soda are on my list this weekend so I can learn how to make a 5 gallon bucket of soap/laundry detergent.


----------



## gypsysue

For the most part I expect to always be able to render lard or make oils, and to make lye, and there are plants available for scenting, such as wild roses. 

Some vegetable oils, like tomato, are fairly easy to make and you don't need a press. You boil a kettle of tomatoes really well, then cool them. The colder the better. There'll be tomato oil on the surface that you can skim off. I'm not sure how desirable that would be for soap-making! 

You can boil the bones of any animal, including several small mammals, then cool it and skim off the fats/oils. Again, I'm not sure how desirable they are for soap-making.

Andi, I didn't know that about soapwort. I don't have any experience with it, but it's in my plants book and is supposed to be in the area. I get my yucca scrapings from southern Nevada when we "snowbird" down there in Feb. and March to escape winter.

carolexan, yes, please share!


----------



## *Andi

gypsysue said:


> Andi, I didn't know that about soapwort. I don't have any experience with it, but it's in my plants book and is supposed to be in the area.


I looked at putting soapwort in my herb garden (Oh, so long ago ) and found it was poisonous to stock, and gave it a pass.

It sounds like a great herb to have ... but sometimes my critters will not stay where I want them to. :gaah: and sometimes my critter eat what they are told not to. lol


----------



## gypsysue

The plant book I have didn't mention that about soapwort! I went and looked after you posted! But when I searched it on google I found the warning on several sites. 

It's supposed to be a wild plant around here. Do animals in the wild naturally avoid it, having other forage available?


----------



## carolexan

I will gladly share! Here are a couple and I will add more later. :wave:
My liquid detergent that I use at home:

2 1/2 gallons hot water
3/4 cup of Washing soda
1 Bar soap (grated)
3/4 cup Borax powder

I melt the grated soap over low heat with just enough water to cover it. Stir until completely melted.
In a 5 gal bucket I pour the 2 1/2 gallons of hot water. I add the melted soap mixture, borax and washing soda. Stir well cover with a lid. Remember to stir the mixture before each wash. I use 1/2 cup in a full load of laundry.

My Dry detergent: This is a big bucket, you can cut the recipe in 1/2.

12 cups of Borax
8 cups of grated soap
8 cups Baking soda
8 cups Washing soda

I mix all ingredients well and put a lid on the bucket. I use about an 1/8 cup or a scoop from an old laundry box. For a pre soak I add a bit of water to a couple tablespoons, make a paste and apply to the stain.


----------



## *Andi

gypsysue said:


> It's supposed to be a wild plant around here. Do animals in the wild naturally avoid it, having other forage available?


I would think so ... having other forage available ... (but this is just a guess )

carolexan - Thanks! :2thumb:

JayJay - It's on my list also. lol


----------



## Derek

We actually just did a article about some cool DIY, Make your own cleaners on my website, Check out my name for a link to the site.


----------



## *Andi

Derek said:


> We actually just did a article about some cool DIY, Make your own cleaners on my website, Check out my name for a link to the site.


Or you could post a few of them over here.


----------



## JayJay

*Andi said:


> Or you could post a few of them over here.


For those interested...I found 20 mule team Borax and Arm & Hammer washing soda at Ace Hardware to make your own laundry detergent.


----------



## *Andi

JayJay said:


> For those interested...I found 20 mule team Borax and Arm & Hammer washing soda at Ace Hardware to make your own laundry detergent.


I never had any problem findind the borax it was the washing soda ...

Then someone / somewhere posted about Arm & Hammer product locator 1-800-524-1328 ... Not sure if the number is still good or by now they may have it on their web page.


----------



## mdprepper

*Andi said:


> I know we all have some great 'cleanser' recipes ... Want to share yours ??
> 
> Lemon All-purpose Scouring Powder
> 
> 1 c baking soda
> 1 c salt
> 1 c borax
> 20 drops essential oil of lemon
> 
> Mix well - fill a shaker with mixture. (makes 24 oz.)
> 
> To use - sprinkle on counters, sinks or tub... then wipe with damp sponge. Rince well.


*Andi, do you need the lemon oil for this or is it just for the scent? How about if I use tea tree oil instead?


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> *Andi, do you need the lemon oil for this or is it just for the scent? How about if I use tea tree oil instead?


I use lemon oil as a disinfectant and hence it is used for cleaning surfaces ... but I use the tree oil of the same reason ...  I have never used tree oil in this recipe. :dunno: If you try it let us know how it works out.


----------



## mdprepper

*Andi said:


> I use lemon oil as a disinfectant and hence it is used for cleaning surfaces ... but I use the tree oil of the same reason ...  I have never used tree oil in this recipe. :dunno: If you try it let us know how it works out.


I made it with the tea tree oil. It works great (thank you for the recipe!) and wow does the bathroom smell GREAT!!!!! My Husband came upstairs while I was cleaning and actually thanked me for not using the "scrubbing bubble" stuff. He hates the way that stuff smells, but loved the scent of the tea tree oil.


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> I made it with the tea tree oil. It works great (thank you for the recipe!) and wow does the bathroom smell GREAT!!!!! My Husband came upstairs while I was cleaning and actually thanked me for not using the "scrubbing bubble" stuff. He hates the way that stuff smells, but loved the scent of the tea tree oil.


Awesome ... thanks for letting us know. :2thumb:


----------



## JAMES09

I wish to thank Y'all for such fantastic ideas!! 
I never knew this stuff could be made like this...I think this is awesome!!!!


----------



## lhalfcent

*Andi said:


> I use lemon oil as a disinfectant and hence it is used for cleaning surfaces ... but I use the tree oil of the same reason ...  I have never used tree oil in this recipe. :dunno: If you try it let us know how it works out.


i use tea tree oil for lots of things. I even put a drop of it on the neck of my dog and two cats as a flea repellant. works great! lol


----------



## neldarez

*Andi said:


> Toilet Cleaner
> Pour about 1/2 cup of baking soda in the toilet. Add 1 cup vinegar. Stir it up with scrub brush and let it sit and fizz, then scrub and flush. For heavy stains, use ammonia instead of vinegar.


white vinegar or apple cider vinegar??


----------



## neldarez

UncleJoe said:


> How about 7 dogs, 2 cats and a 23yo who thinks he's a toddler.
> 
> Not to mention the occasional goat that comes in through the dog door.


Oh UncleJoe............can we keep him, please, can we, huh, can we??? 

I'm in love with the little goat..............adorable..........


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

you can find washing soda at walmart.....same with the borax


i know, i know.......evil Walmart...........


----------



## emilysometimes

I fill a spray bottle with white vinegar then add about 15 drops of lavender essential oil - I'm not very precise about it. I go around the house and spray the doorknobs, light switches, faucets, etc. several times a week during cold/flu season. The house smells like a salad for a bit before the lavender takes over.

I'm trading my dad and sister homemade laundry soap for eggs and venison. 
I use this recipe: Making Homemade Laundry Soap


----------



## emilysometimes

Curly girl detangler-
1 empty spray bottle (I use the empty from some commercial detangler I tried)
2 Tbs conditioner - any kind
5 drops lavender oil 
water to fill

Put everything in the bottle and shake before each use. Spray hair lightly and come through.


----------



## emilysometimes

Home sinus remedy - this will open you UP.

1 cup tomato juice
1 clove chopped fresh garlic
squirt of Sriracha hot sauce
1-2 tsp lemon juice

Heat and drink hot. Got the idea from earthclinic.com but made some changes.


----------



## *Andi

emilysometimes ... 

Thanks for adding to the list! :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent

good recipe! I generally take 8oz warm water, 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper, couple dashes garlic powder, dash of salt for flavor , then drink up! lol


----------



## emilysometimes

*Andi said:


> emilysometimes ...
> 
> Thanks for adding to the list! :2thumb:


You're welcome!

For breaking up congestion, a coworker suggested bringing water and eucalyptus leaves to a boil, lowering the heat and covering your head with a towel as you lean over the pot and breathe the vapors. Only problem is I can't find eucalyptus leaves around here!


----------



## *Andi

neldarez said:


> white vinegar or apple cider vinegar??


I'm sorry that I missed your question ... 

That would be apple cider vinegar.


----------



## *Andi

*toilet bowl cleaner ...*

I just came across a new cleaner for the toilet ... 3 vitamin C tablets. 

I'm giving them a try (as I type ) ... I did crush them first ...

I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## dmkoza

Wow!! Thank you all for the suggestions for the home cleaners. I have a question regarding them. Can you make them in advance and store them in mason jars for long term storage? Such as filling the jars with the dry ingredients. Then putting the recipe on the outside of the jar, and then when the time comes just adding the lemon juice. Instant cleaner. What do you all think?


----------



## partdeux

made up several qts of orange peels and filled the jar with vinegar. Don't know how it's going to work, or what we're going to do with them, but they are sitting there.

Does anybody have a good recipe for everyday shower spray?


----------



## Emerald

partdeux said:


> made up several qts of orange peels and filled the jar with vinegar. Don't know how it's going to work, or what we're going to do with them, but they are sitting there.
> 
> Does anybody have a good recipe for everyday shower spray?


Those everyday shower sprays are just a light acid in water... you could add about 1 cup vinegar or one cup lemon juice to a quart of water and put in a spray bottle and spray every day after showering. and you can use apple cider vinegar or white vinegar.. I personally use the white vinegar for cleaning as it is pretty cheap and works the same as the more expensive apple cider vinegar.. especially store bought as it is made to have the same amount acidic acid in it.


----------



## mdprepper

I found this glass cleaner on the Crunchy Betty website and I can say that it works really well.

_The Best Homemade Glass Cleaner Recipe
1 c. filtered, very hot water
1/2 Tbsp cornstarch
1/8 c. rubbing alcohol (at least 70% isopropyl, if not more)
1/8 c. white vinegar
Boil your water and let it cool just a bit. Add cornstarch to your spray bottle, and then the hot water. Shake well to dissolve. Add the rubbing alcohol and vinegar, and shake again. Every time you use this, you'll want to shake it up to avoid clogging the spray nozzle with undissolved cornstarch. Use liberally and happily. Smile._

http://www.crunchybetty.com/your-winning-homemade-glass-cleaner-now-with-video

Crunch Betty has a lot of great recipes, tips and hints on the site.


----------



## Emerald

I've never heard of cornstarch in the window cleaner.. but I have used a tablespoon of ammonia in water and black and white newspaper.. works good too.


----------



## mdprepper

I thought that the cornstarch would leave a film but it does not. I keep a bottle of it in the back of my vehicle and it does a great job on the windshield. No streaks or bad glare from headlights.


----------



## SimpleJoys

emilysometimes said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> For breaking up congestion, a coworker suggested bringing water and eucalyptus leaves to a boil, lowering the heat and covering your head with a towel as you lean over the pot and breathe the vapors. Only problem is I can't find eucalyptus leaves around here!


You can use thyme leaves instead.


----------



## pixieduster

UncleJoe said:


> How about 7 dogs, 2 cats and a 23yo who thinks he's a toddler.
> 
> Not to mention the occasional goat that comes in through the dog door.


love it! ha! i dont have goats but pretty close....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Andi said:


> Rub a slice of lemon across a chopping block to disinfect the surface. For tougher stains, squeeze some of the lemon juice onto the spot and let sit for 10 minutes, then wipe.


On them wood blocks, rub em down with salt real good first, it draws out the moisture an juices. Old butcher shop trick there.


----------



## LilRedHen

*Andi said:


> I just came across a new cleaner for the toilet ... 3 vitamin C tablets.
> 
> I'm giving them a try (as I type ) ... I did crush them first ...
> 
> I'll let you know how they work.


A denture cleaner tablet dropped in the toilet as you go to bed, then swish the next morning really works.


----------



## *Andi

OldCootHillbilly said:


> On them wood blocks, rub em down with salt real good first, it draws out the moisture an juices. Old butcher shop trick there.


Always nice to know ... Thanks!


----------



## emilysometimes

mdprepper said:


> I found this glass cleaner on the Crunchy Betty website and I can say that it works really well.
> 
> _The Best Homemade Glass Cleaner Recipe
> 1 c. filtered, very hot water
> 1/2 Tbsp cornstarch
> 1/8 c. rubbing alcohol (at least 70% isopropyl, if not more)
> 1/8 c. white vinegar
> Boil your water and let it cool just a bit. Add cornstarch to your spray bottle, and then the hot water. Shake well to dissolve. Add the rubbing alcohol and vinegar, and shake again. Every time you use this, you'll want to shake it up to avoid clogging the spray nozzle with undissolved cornstarch. Use liberally and happily. Smile._
> 
> http://www.crunchybetty.com/your-winning-homemade-glass-cleaner-now-with-video
> 
> Crunch Betty has a lot of great recipes, tips and hints on the site.


When using cornstarch for cooking, you dissolve the corn starch in a cold liquid first, then add it to the hot food or liquid. Maybe if you dissolved the corn starch in the cold alcohol and vinegar first, then added the hot water, it would dissolve better. Just a thought.


----------



## *Andi

And just for fun ...bump up ...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thank you Andi. For those of you with automatic coffee makers - put some baking soda in the glass carafe and then run the vinegar through the cycle. The carafe will be sparkling clean.


----------



## carolexan

Some general tips
◾Label bottles using easel tape and a permanent marker (easel tape is much easier to remove than a sticker label and is more water-resistant). Label the ingredients, date and name of product.
◾Use clean bottles and triggers only – don’t use a bottle from another product until the trigger and bottle have been thoroughly rinsed and do not spray out or smell like the old product.
◾Use different shapes, colours and sizes of bottles if possible to further ensure you are using the correct product.
◾Make enough for 1-2 months of use and that’s it. These don’t have the same stabilizers that store-bought products do. Less additives means lower shelf-life. ( dry cleaner recipeswill hold up much longer when seal tightly.)
◾Never mix a recipe that you make up yourself without checking to see if it is safe to use.


----------



## faithmarie

HOMEMADE LIQUID LAUNDRY SOAP WITH CASTILE SOAP
Have you ever tried making homemade laundry soap? I have, many times, with varying results. I finally found a recipe that works for me that I'm going to share here. Most recipes use simple, easily obtained ingredients that are sold in either local grocery/department stores or available online. I like being able to make my own laundry soap because it gives me a sense of accomplishment that I've made something useful. (I am woman, hear me roar and all that!) I also like knowing that, in a pinch, if I need to, I can whip up something to do a load or two of laundry in case I run out of laundry soap. 

I've found, however, that homemade laundry soap is one of those things that people either love or hate. They have mixed reasons for trying it. Some people do it for economic reasons, some for environmental reasons, and some for personal reasons such as having sensitive skin. Other people have tried it and rejected it because they felt it didn't clean their clothes well, it didn't smell right, or it was more work than they were willing to do. If you are willing to stick with the process, you can often adjust the ingredients to develop a laundry detergent that works for you and your situation. 

Most recipes call for a grated bar of some sort of soap such as Fels Naptha, Zote, Kirk's Castile soap, or Ivory Soap along with water softeners and laundry boosters such as washing soda or borax. Grating a big old bar of soap can be tedious, even with a food processor, because once everything is mixed, most people prefer to run it through the food processor yet again to grind the mixed ingredients into a fine powder. That's kind of pain. If you don't have a food processor, you'll have big curls of soap shavings in your dry mix. That is unless you use the liquid soap recipe. That tends to make a big, gooey bucket of laundry soap akin to slime. However, there are recipes using liquid soap that are very easy to make, work well, and are very gentle. 

My favorite recipe uses Dr. Bronner's liquid castile soap. It comes together very quickly. It's easily mixed, it's not messy, it's not slimy, and it is has concentrated cleaning power in a very pourable consistency. The recipe is below, with some notes. 

HOMEMADE LIQUID LAUNDRY SOAP WITH CASTILE SOAP
1 cup very hot water
1 cup Dr. Bronner's castile soap, any scent 
1/2 cup washing soda*
1/2 cup borax*
1 gallon clean, empty container

INSTRUCTIONS: Place borax and washing soda in a small pitcher or cup (easier to pour). Add 1 cup very hot water (or more) and stir until washing soda and borax have dissolved. Pour into gallon container. Add castile soap. Do not shake! Cap container and tilt back and forth to mix soap, washing soda, and borax. Remove cap and slowly add cold water until container is full, leaving enough room to mix. Again cap container and tilt back and forth to mix. Allow to cool, shaking periodically to blend. This will be a very thin, watery detergent, but it works very, very well and has a wonderful scent. 

If you shake the ingredients before filling the container with water, it will make suds. Then when you add the cold water, it may overflow the container. Tilting the container back and forth several times will mix the ingredients without generating suds.

TO USE: Measure out 1-2 tablespoons of laundry soap into dispenser or bottom of washing machine, and launder as usual. You may need as much as 1/4 cup if there are tough stains or the laundry is extra dirty. 

*NOTE: The standard recipe calls for 1/2 cup each of washing soda and borax. I have found that for our type of water, it is better to adjust the ingredients to be 3/4 cup washing soda and 1/4 cup borax because we have a high calcium content in the water so need a laundry additive that has a higher acidity. If you use the regular recipe and find your clothes are not getting clean, try adding 1/2 cup of white vinegar or 1/2 cup lemon juice to the wash to further soften water and chelate any metals present in your local water supply.
By Michelle Jeffcoat

:flower:


----------



## faithmarie

Liked this:

Ever been tempted to throw away a perfectly good article of clothing just because it has a stain? There are times when clothes get grungy looking, or you find yellow armpit stains, or there is a ring-around-the-collar issue. Maybe you dropped a dollop of tomato sauce on your favorite white shirt. Or maybe you have a grease stain on that pretty turquoise blouse. Rather than buying expensive stain removers, you might have everything you need right in your kitchen cabinets. 

I had seen this post at One Good Thing by Jillee for armpit stain remover. It works great for whites and takes out more than yellowed armpit stains. BUT, if you have colored clothing, hydrogen peroxide is not the ideal thing as peroxide can bleach colors. Never fear! There are alternative solutions. 

Here is the recipe for the original stain remover for white clothing:
original blue Dawn dish soap
hydrogen peroxide 
baking soda
Mix the Dawn dish soap and baking soda to form a paste. Using an old toothbrush or other type of brush, work the Dawn/baking soda mixture into the stain. Let it sit for a bit. Then saturate the area with hydrogen peroxide. This will bubble like crazy. Allow this to sit, again, for about 10-15 minutes. Throw in the washing machine with other whites and launder on the hottest setting the fabric can tolerate. Stains should be gone. 

I also keep a mixture of equal parts Dawn and peroxide in an opaque spray bottle to use as a pretreatment prior to washing. An opaque bottle is important, as peroxide begins to break down or deteriorate if exposed to light. That's why it comes in a dark brown bottle in the store. 

Now, for the color-fast stain remover!

Color-fast stain remover: 
original blue Dawn dish soap
white vinegar
baking soda
Make a paste with the Dawn and baking soda. Using a toothbrush or other bristled brush, work into the stain. Allow to sit for about 10-15 minutes. Once time is up, saturate stained area with white vinegar. This will bubble considerably. Once bubbling has stopped, launder clothing as directed. 

There you have it! These are two inexpensive and easy ways to get stains out of clothing without resorting to expensive laundry pretreatments at the store!


----------



## faithmarie

Soap Nuts for Laundry

I am always searching for new ways of doing things, less expensive things, things that are also ecologically friendly, and things that are just awesome. Soap nuts are delightful natural cleaning product that is excellent for use in the laundry or for making all-natural cleaning products! Ever since I saw mention of them on an internet forum which I visit, I've been curious, so I did some research and decided to give them a try. 

Soap nuts are berries, or technically a drupe, from the Sapindus tree or shrub (Sapindus Mokorossi). They grow naturally in the Himalayas and produce saponin. That is a natural surfactant that changes the surface tension of water and allows the water to get into the fibers of clothing, break down dirt, and float it away. If you use soap nuts in your laundry, there are no suds. Instead, the dirt breaks down, the water looks dirty, but the clothes are clean. The dirt simply goes down the drain with the rest of the waste water. There is no smell/scent, and soap nuts are very gentle, so they're perfect for baby clothes, diapers, or for those who have sensitivities to soaps, detergents, or fragrances. They are "green," eco-friendly, and are safe for septic and sewage systems. 

The best part is that you can get multiple uses from just a few of the berries. They can be reused up to 10 times before they disintegrate and need to be replaced. Just remove the berries from the load of laundry once it's finished, leave them in their bag, allow them to dry, and reuse with your next load. When the berries become very thin and crumble, it's time to replace them. 

I bought my first batch of soap nuts from Amazon. I had a $5 credit that was burning a hole in my pocket, so I purchased the 100 load box of Eco-Nuts. It's a relatively small box packed full of these shiny, brownish-tan dried berries, along with 2 muslin sacks in which to place the berries. 

I just tried my first load of laundry, and I must say that I'm impressed! The clothes came out clean, soft, and scent free straight out of the washing machine. I did add a Gain fabric softener sheet to the dryer. This is not necessary, as the saponin in the berries acts as a natural fabric softener; however, I have guys in my household, and let's just say that sometimes you NEED scented laundry. 

The berries work best in hot water or warm water but will also work in cold water, although there may not be as much saponin released. So if you want to do a load of laundry in cold water but want to make sure there's enough saponin to ensure a clean load, try soaking or steeping the bag of berries in a cup of hot water for about 10 minutes prior to starting the wash load. Then add the entire batch of water plus the bag containing the berries to the wash and proceed as usual. 

Overall, I thought they worked very well for a first- time use, and I am curious to see how well they work using them numerous times. Regardless, this is a very economical and eco-friendly way to do laundry! 

Has anyone used these?


----------



## Genevieve

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you Andi. For those of you with automatic coffee makers - put some baking soda in the glass carafe and then run the vinegar through the cycle. The carafe will be sparkling clean.


at the bar down in New Orleans where I worked many years ago we used lemon juice and salt and ice cubes. Just added them to the carafe and swirled them together for a time and then wash and rinse. It worked good for us.


----------



## stayingthegame

hey miss G, I used to live in the big easy for many years. where did you live?


----------



## stayingthegame

the chemistry store has lots of chemicals you can get including lye up to a 55 lb pail of flake or pellets.


----------



## Enchant18

Faithmarie, I really dislike grating soap and I always have Dr Bronners on hand. Thanks for the tip. I haven't used store detergent is over 10 years, that's a lot of grating.


----------



## Toffee

Enchant18 said:


> Faithmarie, I really dislike grating soap and I always have Dr Bronners on hand. Thanks for the tip. I haven't used store detergent is over 10 years, that's a lot of grating.


If you microwave the bar, it will fluff up like crazy (you want to be using ivory or the like) and then it is super easy to grind up.


----------



## Enchant18

Toffee said:


> If you microwave the bar, it will fluff up like crazy (you want to be using ivory or the like) and then it is super easy to grind up.


Thank you. I'm going to try that just to see what it looks like.


----------

